# Purigen/Mesh bags



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

I purchased a large bottle of Purigen and a bunch of very small mesh bags. My plan was to put a small bag into each of the hang on the back filters on all my shrimp tanks. However when I got the mesh bags, the mesh was no where near tiny enough to contain the Purigen. 

Can anyone direct me to small, refillable mesh bags that can hold this stuff? I just can't find a thing, or it's just too big a bag for my smaller filter boxes.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember buying small bags at PetSmart that worked but they're quite expensive. Do you have a local fabric store? If you do, give them a visit and see if they have small fine mesh fabric, buy a sheet and cut it down to your specific size and tie it into a ball and toss it somewhere with a lot of water movement.

I use to go with my dad to buy them because he would use them to store his "secret" ingredients/seasoning for pho.


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> I remember buying small bags at PetSmart that worked but they're quite expensive. Do you have a local fabric store? If you do, give them a visit and see if they have small fine mesh fabric, buy a sheet and cut it down to your specific size and tie it into a ball and toss it somewhere with a lot of water movement.
> 
> I use to go with my dad to buy them because he would use them to store his "secret" ingredients/seasoning for pho.


Ah yes, a fabric store! Genius! Thank you!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Keep in mind too that you'll need something that can hold up to strong bleach when you go to regenerate it.

I personally just buy Purigen already in the 100mL bags just to avoid the bother of either having to buy Seachem's "The Bag" separately or run down something else that will work. Most standard media bags have holes that are too big.


----------



## jeffturneraz (Apr 28, 2014)

I just did this 2 days ago.

I bought Purigen and Matrix.

For Matrix you don't really need a bag, and something else I learned as I bought De*Nitrate last week...the difference in denitrate & matrix....denitrate is for very slow flow like a hob turned down all the way while matrix is made for normal speeds like a canister but with matrix it also works at the slow speeds so not sure why anyone would waste money on the tiny denitrate when you can use matrix in anything with no bag.

As for the Purigen...in my Fluval canister, I have it in Seachem's "the bag" which is obviously made for Purigen, but in my little hob filter, I found a media bag in LFS that works fine. It was too long so I cut it in half, gave 1 layer a fold over and shoved it on top of the Matrix with no tie off. The fold over of the bag is all that keeps it in.

Every low end media bag I have ever seen at LFS easily holds Purigen.

The media bag in my hob was just under $3. Not sure if any of this helps but I was compelled to chime in since I literally just went through this days ago, hoping the generic bag I bought would hold it... but my feeling in the end was that although instructions recommend a certain micron or urge you to by their "the bag"...in the end most media bags sold will hold it in reality so spend the 3 bucks on a bag and keep your receipt. : p

Sorry for rant...after rereading your OP..get smallest size bag then cut in half as to just fold over once.

If you feel better tying it off, buy a zip tie from hardware store. This is exactly what Seachem includes as the tie off for "the bag" and can be found for pennies at hardware store. Plastic zip ties. Perfect for securing if that makes you feel safer after cutting a bag in half.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Panty hose works great for small media. Cut whatever length you need out of a leg and tie a knot in both ends. Probably wouldnt hold up to bleach though so you'd more than likely have to re-activate it loose and make a new one each time.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Try double-bagging the ones you have, or the different-sized bags you can get @ Petsmart - Works for me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ProduceGuy,

+1 for lauraleellbp's comment; I too am a proponent for Seachem's "The Bag". I tried the cheap knock-offs and they didn't hold up to the bleach regeneration process. "The Bag" has proven to be the least expensive method for me in the long run.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

The bag is the only one that will really hold purigen well... Panty hose is no go even if you double bag....


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

What bags? Im not finding them.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

ProduceGuy said:


> What bags? Im not finding them.


google seachen the bag.


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

"The Bag" seems awfully big. Can I cut them to get 2 or 3 bags out of it? I don't think I'd want bags bigger than 3" x 4" Most of my tanks have a 10 or 20 gallon sized HOB's. Pretty small.

Thanks to all, for your advice!


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

yea panty hose. some shoe stores have those weird disposable socks that are like panty hose that you can just snatch up haha. but i've used these tea bag things. basically what it is is a tea bag that you can put your own loose tea leaves so it works great for small tanks too. i've even seen people do this diy thing where they took two filter pands and sewed them together real tight and stuffed it with purigen.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

i use the bags found at Michael's craft store, there in the bridal section. ( people put things in them for bridal showers and such) they have them in different sizes but my filters are smaller so i buy the smallest bags. they cost 5.99 for 12 bags and i believe its 19.99 for 50 bags. the bags come with a tie, to tie the bag closed and keep the media in it. i put purigen and matrix in my bags. and these bags work well for it. no purigen leakage at all. I'm still on my first set of bags since they can be untied and used over and over. 
not sure about regenerating in the bag, since i use so little purigen i just throw it out. but you could easily dump the purigen out of the bag into a container and regenerate it. and than put it back in the bag, and tie bag back up. 
the bridal bags are almost the same as ones at the fish store but just a finer mesh.

i used to use panty hose but found certain brands of hose don't totally hold the purigen in, and some was getting out of the tied hose. and the hose would run if not tied before cutting and such


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm using panty hose wrapped around the insert for holding carbon pouches in a hob. Working for me so far!


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

here is the bag i was referring to http://www.michaels.com/celebrate-i...l?dwvar_M10314579_color=White#q=bags&start=21 these work and are cheaper than the fish store bags. they do hold purigen, I'm using them for purigen. pull the tie shut than tie it once. its makes it easy to reuse. the same bag comes larger also, the size i linked to works perfect for a nano


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

pink4miss said:


> i use the bags found at Michael's craft store, there in the bridal section. ( people put things in them for bridal showers and such) they have them in different sizes but my filters are smaller so i buy the smallest bags. they cost 5.99 for 12 bags and i believe its 19.99 for 50 bags. the bags come with a tie, to tie the bag closed and keep the media in it. i put purigen and matrix in my bags. and these bags work well for it. no purigen leakage at all. I'm still on my first set of bags since they can be untied and used over and over.
> not sure about regenerating in the bag, since i use so little purigen i just throw it out. but you could easily dump the purigen out of the bag into a container and regenerate it. and than put it back in the bag, and tie bag back up.
> the bridal bags are almost the same as ones at the fish store but just a finer mesh.
> 
> i used to use panty hose but found certain brands of hose don't totally hold the purigen in, and some was getting out of the tied hose. and the hose would run if not tied before cutting and such


 I've used these types of 'gift store' bags too.
I'm fairly certain most of them are made with organza material - very fine mesh.
The Purigen can be re-charged in these bags - they'll hold up for a long time to the bleachings.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Amazon sells the Seachem The Bag Filter Media Bag 180 micron mesh for $8.24


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

pink4miss said:


> here is the bag i was referring to http://www.michaels.com/celebrate-i...l?dwvar_M10314579_color=White#q=bags&start=21 these work and are cheaper than the fish store bags. they do hold purigen, I'm using them for purigen. pull the tie shut than tie it once. its makes it easy to reuse. the same bag comes larger also, the size i linked to works perfect for a nano


Awesome! Thanks so much, I just ordered some! Should work out great!


----------

